# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > مبتدی: ایجاد کنترل در حال اجرای برنامه

## Morteza-76

سلام در windows form زمانی که میخواستیم کنترلی را درون فرم ایجاد کنیم هنگامی که برنامه در حال اجراست با این چند خط دستور آن را انجام میدادیم

private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            TextBox text1 = new TextBox();
            this.Controls.Add(text1);
        }


اما در wpf قسمت this.Controls.Add وجود ندارد در wpf چگونه است؟

----------


## Morteza-76

کسی نیست جواب سوال به این سادگی رو بده؟

----------


## irartesh

تو wpf به این صورته
grid.Children.Add(Control)

----------

